# General beekeeping > Everything and anything >  Honey bottling gizmo ...

## fatshark

I just saw this self-tipping gadget on the Thorne website ... a platform that tips under pressure from a strong spring as the honey in the tank is bottled. Neat idea. Some time ago there was a contributor to the forum called fillyboy who made a non-auto version of the same thing, sold in Europe (e.g. Swienty) under the same name, but not available here unless your German/Dutch/French is much better than mine.

I always end up with some sort of precarious Heath Robinson setup perched above the kitchen scales.  The fillyboy site has a particularly neat shelf on which you place the jar being bottled ...

Another project for the long dark winter perhaps?

----------


## The Drone Ranger

Crazy gadget and cheap only £40 LOL

----------

